# Forum About Russia Politics  Thousands protests against Putin after Russia vote

## fortheether

Anyone participate or see anything?  Thousands protests against Putin after Russia vote | Reuters 
Scott

----------


## Pavelov

Looks like Russians recognize the 'Putin' police state. 
Russians seem to be doing what other European citizens fail to do, criticize the system and cast protest votes.   I have a question:  are the spoiled votes counted?   Normally, this is a protest vote in principle but usually one can check that they abstain and that is recorded. 
I guess it's probably disregarded in Russia since there's so much corruption and fraud with the voting system in Russia? 
But, the idea that Russians realize that they need to protest and not accept these parties is good.    Soon, they will assert Democracy doesn't work and they will be right.   But, hopefully, they don't resort to wanting just another authoritarian government.   Imho, the problem in Russia is the widespread corruption and culture of unethical behavior.   Bribes, unethical justice system and corruption that persists allowing thefts and acquisition of power. 
From my reading, I would say there are no worthy candidates to vote for.    Russians should protest that everyone should abstain or vote 'for no one' and demand this gets recorded. 
There is no choice and the 'democracy' that the Russian leaders praise is a fraud.    But, Russians still have to be careful.   It seems anytime there is division and protests, some special interest organization obtains riches from the Bankers and funds these fraudulent 'revolutionaries' to tyrannize Russia (aiding in its collapse to enforce and implement more fascist/'communist' rule).   Look at history for examples.    In the meantime, these articles are of interest.  Vote, Spoil, Rally: Opposition's Duma Choices | News | The Moscow Times  Why opposition is urging voters to sabotage ballots in Russia election - CSMonitor.com  Russia set to repeat Soviet mistakes: Economist | Video | Reuters.com

----------


## Basil77

Телеканал "Вести 24" (тот самый у которого 140% было) сообщает: "На улицах Москвы идет празднование победы Единой России" (с)

----------


## capecoddah

I just read the comments on RT. WOW! I didn't know the CIA, NATO, Israel (Jews in general but mostly Zionists), Globalists, NGOs, The West, Western Media, Western Capitalists/Corporations, MTV, the internet, the USA as a whole and I personally agitated the populace and financed the protests. (sorry if I left anyone out) 
Came here for some sane dialogue. I'll check back later.

----------


## Ramil

> I just read the comments on RT. WOW! I didn't know the CIA, NATO, Israel (Jews in general but mostly Zionists), Globalists, NGOs, The West, Western Media, Western Capitalists/Corporations, MTV, the internet, the USA as a whole and I personally agitated the populace and financed the protests. (sorry if I left anyone out) 
> Came here for some sane dialogue. I'll check back later.

 :LMAO: Now, you know. We're surrounded by enemies.  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Телеканал "Вести 24" (тот самый у которого 140% было) сообщает: "На улицах Москвы идет празднование победы Единой России" (с)

 
Ни по одному центральному каналу ни слова о том, что в двух крупнейших городах страны полиция и военные разгоняют демонстрации, что за 2 дня задержано больше тысячи человек. Только празднование "чистой победы".

----------


## Yukionna

> But, Russians still have to be careful.   It seems anytime there is division and protests, some special interest organization obtains riches from the Bankers and funds these fraudulent 'revolutionaries' to tyrannize Russia (aiding in its collapse to enforce and implement more fascist/'communist' rule).   Look at history for examples.    In the meantime, these articles are of interest.  Vote, Spoil, Rally: Opposition's Duma Choices | News | The Moscow Times  Why opposition is urging voters to sabotage ballots in Russia election - CSMonitor.com  Russia set to repeat Soviet mistakes: Economist | Video | Reuters.com

 
So you propose Russians to bear out with Putin for another 30 years? or better till he dies? 
I can say one thing. I personaly just tired of the same faces all the time, I want something new. 
If there'll be something bad, Russians will continue to fight. But how the situation is now, ther just can't be worse! I yesterday looked at candidates for presedental elections in France and was crying, how much choise they have compared to us. 
I we destroy current dictatorship, there will appear many new parties I have no doubt about it. (Navalniy, Chodorkovskiy, Kosianov etc etc)
/////// 
I wonder when did they have time to make flags with "pure victory" words. It looks like they desperately try to prove that they didn't cheat. lol   
there were arrested more then 300 people, many will be arrested for 15 days. 
interesting that some sourses tell that the aithorities invited in Moscow, Chechyen regiment of Kadirov which is situated in the North-Est of Moscow to deal with demontrations in case. Putin and Surkov don't trust Russian military which can side with demonstrants. 
So our "democratic" leaders prefer to oppress ordinary people not with Police force but with Chechyen military which usually fight with dengerous terrorists and basicaly hate Russians. 
Still,  don't wait for Arab Spring, it'll never happen, we are not Arabs.

----------


## Marcus

> So you propose Russians to bear out with Putin for another 30 years? or better till he dies?

 That's not the worst thing.

----------


## kidkboom

> Still, don't wait for Arab Spring, it'll never happen, we are not Arabs.

 Yukionna, it's really not my place to have any opinion.. But, this could be a good thing, because many Arabs have died since this began..====> Current death toll since the beginning of Arab Spring.. *30,634–37,228+* (International estimate, ongoing) in less than 2 years.. =\

----------


## Marcus

I don' think the protests are really huge. Nothing new has happened. I'm against parliaments, elections and "democracy" in general. I'm against the protests as well.

----------


## Romik

> I don' think the protests are really huge. Nothing new has happened. I'm against parliaments, elections and "democracy" in general. I'm against the protests as well.

 А зачем вы учили(учите) этот буржуйский язык Англии?

----------


## Marcus

> А зачем вы учили(учите) этот буржуйский язык Англии?

 Во-первых, для того, чтобы учиться в школе и институте. Во-вторых, он не самый бесполезный. К чему вопрос?

----------


## kidkboom

> I don' think the protests are really huge. Nothing new has happened. I'm against parliaments, elections and "democracy" in general. I'm against the protests as well.

 Скажите, пожалуйста: который политическая система должна заменить демократию, на ваш взгляд?

----------


## nulle

> I'm against parliaments, elections and "democracy" in general.

 In Russia there is no democracy and has never been...
So unless you have lived in a democratic country you are against something you have not experienced.

----------


## Romik

> Во-первых, для того, чтобы учиться в школе и институте. Во-вторых, он не самый бесполезный. К чему вопрос?

 Ну вы им явно владеете лучше, чем большинство изучавших в школе и инсте. Думал догадаетесь, раз нет, то объясню - если вы против тех атрибутов цивилизованной страны, то вы не хотите жить в цивилизованном обществе и быть цивилизованным человеком. А таким людям обычно иностранные языки и иностранный мир не интересны. И у меня и возник вопрос, почему вам это интересно.

----------


## Lampada

> А зачем вы учили(учите) этот буржуйский язык Англии?

 Вопрос звучит грубо.  Просьба избегать грубости.

----------


## Marcus

> Ну вы им явно владеете лучше, чем большинство изучавших в школе и инсте.

 Спасибо за комплимент.

----------


## Eric C.

> Вопрос звучит грубо.  Просьба избегать грубости.

 It's not that I stand for that guy in general, but I think he was talking sarcastically (thus, that was neither rude nor offensive). Just to be fair.

----------


## Eric C.

> I don' think the protests are really huge. Nothing new has happened. I'm against parliaments, elections and "democracy" in general. I'm against the protests as well.

 North Korea can't wait to meet new people like you.

----------


## Hanna

> North Korea can't wait to meet new people like you.

 I bet North Korea wouldn't make a "mistake" like this.  *
Fox News and CNN passing off riots in GREECE as protests in Russia.*    
I am not saying RT is the ultimate objective news channel, but as a European I've seen these silly "foreign" news stories from countries I know well so many times. It's amazing what passes for foreign news on some channels.  *Meanwhile, blaming the US and Hillary Clinton for lack of confidence of voting inside Russia seems like going to far!*

----------


## capecoddah

RT  is the most accurate "reporting". 
Democracy isn't easy. Please tell me of a better form of government.

----------


## Romik

> Спасибо за комплимент.

 На здоровье.
(Удалено. Л.)

----------


## Lampada

bocharsky: Почему надо идти на митинг

----------


## Romik

Lampada
Меня Эрик спрашивал о моей национальности и вы почему-то не вмешались.  ::

----------


## Marcus

Переводика - 
Здесь, по-моему, дело написано.

----------


## Crocodile

> Переводика - 
> Здесь, по-моему, дело написано.

 Ну, допустим. Но, тогда напрашивается простой вопрос: на каких основаниях Вы считаете нынешнюю власть законной? А если законная власть - это КПРФ, а ЕР - незконный узурпатор, пытающийся силой свергнуть законную власть? А раз так, тогда именно ЕР - зачинщик беспорядков, поджигатель гражданской войны и все остальные эпитеты, на которые не скупится цитируемая Вами статья. Кто решает какая власть законная, а какая - нет? 
Теперь, ещё момент. Ну, допустим на улицы Москвы народ выгнали деньги Нью-Йорка. По этой же логике, на улицах Нью-Йорка народ протестует на деньги Москвы. Проделайте ту же простую работу, что и автор статьи и Вы в этом убедитесь. Протесты на Wall Street и подобные им есть просто попытка сместить ультралиберальную долларовую Систему на нефтеденьги Кремля. Репетиция провалена, спектакль начинается. Такое же точно дело.  ::

----------


## Marcus

> на каких основаниях Вы считаете нынешнюю власть законной?

 На тех основаниях, что она есть.

----------


## Marcus

> I didn't know the CIA, NATO, Israel (Jews in general but mostly Zionists), Globalists, NGOs, The West, Western Media, Western Capitalists/Corporations, MTV, the internet, the USA as a whole and I personally agitated the populace and financed the protests.

 That's not far from true.The problem is that the stability is under threat. The USA have actually promised "Arab Spring" in Russia.

----------


## Crocodile

> На тех основаниях, что она есть.

 Я ожидал более развёрнутого ответа.  :: 
В каком смысле есть? Типа корона ЕР спустилась с небес, а её руководитель - великий князь, помазанник рукой Патриарха Московского и Всея Руси в Успенском соборе?  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> That's not far from true.The problem is that the stability is under threat. The USA have actually promised "Arab Spring" in Russia.

 Yes, and Russia promised the "Arab Spring" on the Wall Street.  ::

----------


## Marcus

> Yes, and Russia promised the "Arab Spring" on the Wall Street

 Proof?

----------


## Crocodile

> Proof?

 Ah, the proof goes as usual: 
1. First, the 'official movement page' Occupy Wall Street | NYC Protest for World Revolution proclaims the following:   

> We are using the revolutionary Arab Spring tactic

 2. Who would benefit from the Wall Street movement? The capitalists? No. The Americans? No - should the movement succeed and any drastic changes in the world bank system administration occur, the USD as well as all the US government bonds and lost of other securities would fall causing some catastrophic events in the world order. The only forces who could benefit from that situation are the resources-exporting countries. Among the major ones - the Russian Federation. 
3. Along with RF there are other resource-exporting countries, but the major players have already been brought down by the Arab Spring. The Russian Federation is the last chance for the resource-exporting world to gain dominance. 
4. The conclusion: Russia clearly benefits from the Wall Street movement. 
5. The scenario of the Arab Springs requires some Internet-distributed initiatives supported by some of the mass-media. That requires money. Who would give money to support the anti-banking movement? Someone within the US? Unlikely, as all the major players in the US would lose and/or not benefit, so they would be reluctant to spend money. 
6. To sum it up, all the money to support the WS movement came from the oil-rubles and everything was orchestrated by Kremlin. 
QED.  ::  
PS. A proof not a bit worse than that produced by the so-called 'patriotic forces' in Russia.

----------


## Eric C.

> Я ожидал более развёрнутого ответа. 
> В каком смысле есть? Типа корона ЕР спустилась с небес, а её руководитель - великий князь, помазанник рукой Патриарха Московского и Всея Руси в Успенском соборе?

 Do you remember that Soviet joke about "the comrade wolf knowing whom to eat"? It's more like that. =)

----------


## Crocodile

> Do you remember that Soviet joke about "the comrade wolf knowing whom to eat"? It's more like that. =)

 The saying has it something close to: "The Old Chinese saying is: there's always an old Chinese saying about anything."  ::

----------


## Eric C.

> The saying has it something close to: "The Old Chinese saying is: there's always an old Chinese saying about anything."

 Well, I basically meant there are people ready to serve to whatever authorities just because the latter are in power.

----------


## Romik

> Well, I basically meant there are people ready to serve to whatever authorities just because the latter are in power.

 It's not quite so. It's just some people are satisfied the way things going on and they don't want to change it.

----------


## Lampada

> Lampada
> Меня Эрик спрашивал о моей национальности и вы почему-то не вмешались.

 Значит, просто пропустила. Скажи, где - я вмешаюсь.

----------


## mishau_

> Anyone participate or see anything?  
> Scott

 No, I was sitting on a chair still waiting for CIA officers to come and give me some money. But none of those cappie misers came.  ::

----------


## Hanna

> No, I was sitting on a chair still waiting for CIA officers to come and give me some money. But none of those cappie misers came.

 You'd probably have to start a group! Find a catchy name for the group, try to get interviewed on one of the big US based news channels. Expose some real or made-up scandal in the military or something about Russian foreign policy. Tell everyone who wants to listen that Russia is an evil dictatorship and that you have inside info about Putins evil plans...  Then spread the rumour that you are persecuted and harassed by the authorities. (I suppose that might almost be true at this point...) When you've done all this, just google* grants for human rights activists (or democracy activists) in Russia*, start applying and watch the money roll in.  ::  Not long after this, the CIA will probably come knocking on your door!

----------


## Ramil

Знаете, хоть я и терпеть не могу ЕдРо, я не хочу, чтобы победу одержали эти люди: picture.jpg

----------


## Romik

> Знаете, хоть я и терпеть не могу ЕдРо, я не хочу, чтобы победу одержали эти люди: Attachment 269

 Кто они, и что такое Улячка?

----------


## BappaBa

упячка.ру

----------


## BappaBa

lol   

> Итак, что же за послание отправили власти митингующим на Болотной  площади? Если попытаться прочитать кремлевские сигналы, то весь спич  может выглядеть приблизительно так: 
>  Слушайте. Отчего же вы не слышите?  Неужели наш креативный класс настолько туп? Вам уже открытым текстом  говорят, какие вы тупые. Вам сказал об этом Рыков, и это специально  перепостили в твиттере Медведева, а потом аккуратно потерли. Вам сказал  об этом Шевченко. Но вы, бараны, слышать и понимать тонких сигналов не  умеете.
>  Идиоты, вы нарушили конвенцию. Зачем, что же вы творите? Мы полагали,  что у нас с вами всё в ажуре. Это же вы — наши золотые детки. Мажоры  наши ненаглядные. Мы вас любим, холим, нежим и лелеем. Мы с вами одной  крови. Вы — основные выгодополучатели всего путинского периода. Это для  вас — кредитные карты и форды-фокусы, интернет с твиттером, Старбакс и  Жан-Жак. Это для вас горящие туры в Грецию и Египет. Это для вас  чистенькая работа в редакциях, офисах и на телеканалах с окладами,  которые провинции и не снились. Ельцин — наш общий дедушка, мы ему  памятник поставили. Да только дедушка под конец совсем плох стал, мы  могли всю страну прополимерить. И мы десять лет из кожи вон лезли, чтобы  кормушку сохранить. Не только для нас, но и для вас, дурачье!
> ...
> Чего вам, недоумки, ещё не хватает? Вы живете, как барчуки. У вас есть  деньги, а деньги в нашей стране решают все проблемы. Вы на самом деле  хотите искоренить коррупцию? Правда? Вот прямо каждый раз переться в  сберкассы штрафы платить? Загранпаспорта по месяцу ждать? Лечиться на  общих основаниях? Учиться на общих основаниях? Не, вы точно-точно этого  хотите? Чтобы за кокс вас сажали? За девочек и за мальчиков? Да? Хотите,  чтобы дешевые провинциалки сделались дорогими? Не хотите иметь прислугу  из Молдавии? Дворников из Таджикистана?
> Само собой, они иногда насилуют, чего там. Иногда убивают. Но за всё  надо платить. А вы вообще платить не хотите? Вообще? Вы думаете, во  время pogrom будут бить по паспорту и по статьям в сети, а не по вашей  зороастрийской роже? Послушайте, мы же вам не запрещаем нести какую  угодно пургу, не хотим только, чтобы вы переходили границы. Дурака-то  выключите, берега-то надо видеть.

 Целиком

----------


## Crocodile

> It's not quite so. It's just some people are satisfied the way things going on and they don't want to change it.

 If you have a look at some of my earlier posts (e.g. this one http://masterrussian.net/f16/%D0%B4%...49/#post223606) I kind of said there's no point to change those in power as the CPRF seems to be not a tiny bit better. But, there's difference between how the power is kept. Should the Russia United conducted fair elections and win, I'm pretty sure there would be not so many protests. Do you see my point?

----------


## Romik

> If you have a look at some of my earlier posts (e.g. this one http://masterrussian.net/f16/%D0%B4%...49/#post223606) I kind of said there's no point to change those in power as the CPRF seems to be not a tiny bit better. But, there's difference between how the power is kept. Should the Russia United conducted fair elections and win, I'm pretty sure there would be not so many protests. Do you see my point?

 I think Ramil answered well on that post and I don't quite understand your point.

----------


## Crocodile

> I think Ramil answered well on that post and I don't quite understand your point.

 The point is very simple - the elections should be fair. The only legal means to enforce that point is the protests. And ignoring the demands of the protesters to hold the fair elections is illegal. Regardless of how good the present party in power is and how much freedom (=to go on Egypt vacation) it allows.  
Come to think of it, there's not that much similarity between the Arab Spring and the current protests in Russia. I think the protests are much more like the protests during the recent elections in Iran.

----------


## Ramil

В той мути, что последовала после выборов, мне лично было довольно сложно разобраться. В данной ситуации неплохо было бы остановиться, отдышаться и чуть-чуть подумать. К сожалению, времени на это остаётся всё меньше. Протестные выступления, по всей видимости, и дальше будет набирать обороты (хотя, я всё ещё сомневаюсь, остаётся лишь посмотреть, что будет 24 декабря). Всё же, было бы неплохо сделать паузу и скушать твикс обдумать всё хорошенько. 
Я предлагаю вам потратить 1,5 часа времени и посмотреть вот эти два видео: 
Смысл игры часть 1 Смысл игры - 1 on Vimeo 
Смысл игры часть 2 - Болото Смысл игры - 2 on Vimeo 
В них Сергей Кургинян, чьи политические взгляды мне в чём-то близки, старается беспристрастно проанализировать сложившуюся ситуацию и донести свои мысли до зрителей.
К сожалению, его стиль изложения оставляет желать лучшего (поэтому первый фильм длится час, второй - 34 минуты), но, я надеюсь, что эти видео помогут некоторым людям (даже с противоположными взглядами) разобраться в происходящем.

----------


## nulle

> The point is very simple - the elections should be fair

 The point is very simple - you should take a dump in the toilet, not in the middle of a living room. 
Russia LOOKS like a modern country - they have all modern technologies - cars, computers, etc.
But their political system is on the same level as primitive tribes in the jungle.

----------


## rockzmom

> Всё же, было бы неплохо сделать паузу и скушать твикс обдумать всё хорошенько.

 Hahahahaha.. too funny I was reading what Google automatically translated to English not realizing it was translated and kept thinking, "Oh my, why is Ramil making so many lame mistakes?" and then I got to the TWIX part and started laughing and thinking, "How on earth did he get that right and miss the other stuff?" When I hit reply with quote, it came up in Russian and I was like "Whoa!! Hold on there Nelly." It seems our amazing Ramil is STILL amazing and funny too  ::

----------


## Ramil

На просторах интернета найдено: 
Наметилась интересная тенденция. Статьи, освещающие “революцию в России”, она же “снежная революция” и “революция Белых Лент”, теперь строятся на списке участвующих звёзд. С одной стороны -- напоминает восторженную взахлёб светскую хронику. С другой -- во время чтения всех этих революционных статей в голове начинает звучать знакомый с детства голос Николая Николаевича Дроздова, рассказывающего о живой природе родного края.  
И это, граждане, неудивительно. Потому что:  
“...Но каково же было мое изумление, когда пришла Ульяна Хачатурова. Красавица, жена миллиардера и автор того самого прелестного платьица с воротничком, в котором я была на Интерне. Это Ксения Собчак привела её на митинг и приобщила к Сопротивлению. Кстати, я дам в лобешник каждому, кто посмеет хоть на миллиметр скривить пасть по поводу её прихода.  
Ксения -- эффективнейший деятель Сопротивления. А нашему Сопротивлению как раз и не хватает эффективных людей.  
Собчак приобщает к этому богатых и знаменитых, это раз. Она реально выводит людей на площадь. И у Ксении огромная паства -- она кумир крольчат. И как только у крольчонка в башке начинает слегка прорезываться мысль, что мол, а не на**ывают ли нас, а хорошо ли это -- несмеяемый Путечка, и вообще, как-то чего-то, блин, не кавайно, и Медведик походу не такой няшка, -- в этот самый момент крольчонок смотрит на Собчак, на её реакцию и хлопает себя по лбу: блин, я же подозревал! Так вон оно чо! И выходит за Ксенией на площадь. И дает ту самую рекордную явку. Ксения реальный властитель дум, и многие сомневающиеся приходят в Сопротивление благодаря её деятельности.  
У Светы в конце аукциона было братание всех пришедших на митинг. Среди них оказалась жена зама крупнейшего питерского деятеля. Всё у неё хорошо. Красавица редкая, ослепительная. Дети в Лондоне. Вышла просто по совести. Я собственными руками привела троих олигарчиков на площадь, думала, ну четверо их там было. Но после встречи у Светы понимаю, что реального олигархоза было до фига. И это вселяет  :: )”  
Ну, и как внутренний голос избежит дроздовских интонаций, если речь идет о крольчатах, светских львицах и лошадях?  
Читаю Божену, а в голове Николай Николаич переводит:  
“У некоторых животных в предчувствии периода линьки (когда они от кого-то линяют за рубеж) обостряются охотничьи инстинкты и возрастает агрессивность. Они начинают усиленно ненавидеть быдло, охотиться за ОМОНовцами и желать свободы”...  
Забавно, конечно, но выглядит это всё, как несуразица. Нет, ну, правда же -- что делать этим вурдалакшам в перьях со стразами (ах, простите - с настоящими брюликами) на баррикадах против партии жуликов и воров?  
Ведь люди, которые собираются на митингах ненавидят “партию жуликов и воров” именно за них -- за создание элиты, которая соответствует своему званию только уровнем потребления. За перекачку будущего и настоящего граждан -- медицины, образования, науки, безопасности, армии, жилья -- в гламур с последующим навешиванием, наклеиванием и имплантацией этого гламура в вот эти вот организмы!  
Возникает странный, вроде как ниоткуда взявшийся и от того имеющий оттенок тревожности вопрос:  
Что им тут всем надо?  
А ответ не так уж чтобы очень сложен.  
Дело в том, что совершенно очевидно: каждому приличному человеку (а под приличными имеются в виду те, кто не летает по расписанию, а звонит на мобильный и заказывает чартер) как воздух необходимы свобода и достоинство.  
У вас ещё не встали волосы дыбом? Нет?  
Так я вам намекну. Ему свобода нужна ЗАЧЕМ? Чтобы делать ЧТО? Его достоинство, по его мнению, заключается В ЧЁМ?  
И самое главное -- свобода им нужна ОТ КОГО?  
Ну, как -- доходит?  
Для них “Единая Россия”, в которой большинство из них состоит или состояло час назад, -- ошейник в руке ненавистного Путина, который их туда загнал и держит. Используя украденные ими только для себя, лично себе, ради самих себя ресурсы, промышленость и другие активы как инструмент государственной политики.  
А что такое государственная политика? Это образование, наука, оборона, социалка и пр. Это для людей, вышедших на площади, Путин есть высший покровитель жуликов и воров, поскольку не спешит почему-то пускать их в расход. А для этих вот Путин, напротив, -- олицетворение схватившего их за шкирман быдла. Внук повара Сталина. Чекист. Как тот, что в “Высоцкий: Спасибо, что живой”, -- идёт навстречу протобизнесмену по лесенке, улыбается и пальцами решетку показывает: “помни”, мол. Memento.  
Не то чтобы уже сажает, но всё равно дышать не даёт. Захотели сталь самим себе за рубеж продавать по цене ниже себестоимости -- доктора шлет. Ни тебе партии скупить, ни тебе скваженной жидкостью поторговать. Это быдлу кажется, что Путин почти ничего не делает, -- випам кажется, что его слишком много.  
Что делать?  
Бороться!  
Я не зря цитирую не кого-нибудь, а именно Божену. Она ценна тем, что собственный ум обнаруживает в следовых количествах. А следовательно, всё то, что она несёт, -- есть, в меру собственной убогости, понятое ей содержание речей тех, о ком она так сладострастно вещает.  
А это значит, что если они заговорили о “борьбе с оккупантами” и запели “Священную Войну”, как Антон Носик, -- то это значит не то, что они сейчас будут выдирать из страны всё то, что выкачивает из неё силы, финансы, ресурсы, людей за рубеж, а то, что они считают эту страну своей. А “проклятый кгбшник” мешает пользоваться имуществом.  
Поэтому, когда они говорят “долой Единую Россию”, они имеют в виду не самих себя и не свои связи в аппарате и парламенте, а Путина и никого другого. Они и Грызлова простят -- лишь бы дальше Петрика не смотрел, и Медведева сделают мэром Сколкова. Путина -- не простят.  
А для того, чтобы заставить быдло (то есть нас, мои дорогие читатели) их поддержать, они будут накрепко вязать Путина с ЕР -- то есть с репутацией, которую создали ЕР их же в ней связи.  
То, что мы видим, -- попытка свершения Великой Декабрьской Светской Антисоциалистической Революции -- восстания VIPов против быдла. “Брюлики -- тёлкам, фабрики -- фабрикантам, власть -- VIPам!” “Е**ть и Грабить!”.  
На этом, дорогие мои любители животных, наш рассказ об этих экзотических видах, расселившихся на нашей с вами Родине, подходит к концу.  
Об их дальнейшей судьбе и о том, будут ли они занесены в Красную Книгу, мы расскажем в следующих передачах.

----------


## BappaBa

> Поэтому, когда они говорят “долой Единую Россию”, они имеют в виду не самих себя и не свои связи в аппарате и парламенте, а Путина и никого другого.

 100% 
В этой гоп-компании вообще русские есть?

----------


## Ramil

Хочу добавить от себя. Оппозиция кричит про нарушения. Я знаю, что они были. Мне интересно, сколько заявлений от представителей оппозиции приняла Прокуратура. Пусть там у них "всё схвачено", всех оправдают, нарушений не найдут. Это ежу понятно. Но заявления с фактами они обязаны были подать. А на площади выходить уже после того, как  прокуратура не найдёт никаких нарушений.
Кто-нибудь знает, сколько заявлений было подано?  
И приведу несколько тезисов Кургиняна:
В составе каждой УИК есть представитель оппозиционной партии. По окончании подсчёта голосов происходит подписание протокола, который недействителен без подписей всех членов комиссии. Каждый член комиссии получает копию протокола на руки. Хорошо, голоса были приписаны, вброшены и пр. В стране 95 тыс. избирательных участков. Мы живём в 21 веке, и ничего не мешает заинтересованной партии организовать свой сбор данных, параллельно ГАС "Выборы". Это вопрос одного телефонного звонка - продиктовать результаты по копии протокола.
Ничего не мешает подсчитать голоса самому. Где это всё? Все так опасались фальсификаций - загодя готовились. Где альтернативный подсчёт? Где масштаб нарушений в цифрах и процентах? Я не сомневаюсь, что нарушения были, но я хочу знать, где и сколько. Данные ЦИК - в открытом доступе.
Сравнивай результаты и подавай заявления в прокуратуру - почему ничего из этого не было сделано?

----------


## Crocodile

А как возможно посчитать и сравнить результаты, полученные с помощью карусели?  ::  
"_Мы живём в 21 веке, и ничего не мешает заинтересованной партии организовать свой сбор данных, параллельно ГАС "Выборы"._" 
Альтернативный сбор данных называется exit polls и прочие независимые опросы. Результаты сравниваются.

----------


## Ramil

> А как возможно посчитать и сравнить результаты, полученные с помощью карусели?  
> "_Мы живём в 21 веке, и ничего не мешает заинтересованной партии организовать свой сбор данных, параллельно ГАС "Выборы"._" 
> Альтернативный сбор данных называется exit polls и прочие независимые опросы. Результаты сравниваются.

 Карусель, к сожалению, никак не отловишь. Вернее, можно отловить теоретически, но практически - трудновыполнимо (на местном уровне). Здесь же предлагается не exit poll (который, всё-таки, не точен), а абсолютно точную сверку данных ЦИК и данных по протоколам, направленным членами УИКов на местах в штаб заинтересованной партии. Здесь по каждой территории сравниваются данные ЦИК и данные по переданным протоколам. При каждом  несовпадении - жалоба Чурову и заявление в прокуратуру. У меня вопрос - сколько таких жалоб было подано? 
Одними каруселями много не навбрасываешь. Ну, автобус возит 40 человек по 10 участкам, рискуя спалиться. 40 человек по 5 тыс. рублей = 200 тыс. рублей + аренда автобуса + зп водителя + что-то организаторам + взятки членам УИКов - всего, думаю, под миллион (на 100 тысячный населённый пункт, скажем в 10 участков, эта карусель даст всего +360 голосов за ЕдРо. Если явка 50% (где-то тыс. 35-40 без учёта несовершеннолетних), то 360 голосов составит всего 1 процент. 
Кроме того, если оппозиционная партия организовала бы такой альтернативный центр обработки данных, то можно было бы и сравнить количество проголосовавших бюллетеней с количеством зарегистрированных избирателей + количеством выданных открепительных удостоверений. По крайней мере, было бы понятно, каков был масштаб этих самых карусельных вбросов.  
Практика показала, что основные "вбросы" происходили не на местном, а на территориальном уровне, когда ЕдРу приписывали по 400-500 голосов просто так. Собственно, это и не вбросы даже, а просто-напросто - приписки. Повторяю, в составе ТИК и УИК присутствовали и представители оппозиции (ну, пусть не на всех участках), посему исказить протоколы без соучастия этих самых "идейных оппозиционеров" было невозможно. А раз партия не может среди своих членов набрать 95 тыс. честных и смелых людей - грош цена такой партии.

----------


## Crocodile

> А раз партия не может среди своих членов набрать 95 тыс. честных и смелых людей - грош цена такой партии.

 Ну, хорошо. А как же ваша хвалёная КПРФ?

----------


## Ramil

> Ну, хорошо. А как же ваша хвалёная КПРФ?

 Такое же гуано, как и все.  
Слева направо: Джон Байерли (посол США в РФ), Леонид Гозман («Правое дело»), Григорий Явлинский («Яблоко»), Оксана Дмитриева (СР), Джозеф Байден (вице-президент США), Нина Останина (КПРФ), Борис Немцов, Владимир Рыжков, Гарри Каспаров.

----------


## BappaBa

=)

----------


## Crocodile

> Такое же гуано, как и все.

 Так я не понел. Ты же вроде голосовал за КПРФ и пугал чУродеем-кудесником. Всё вышло именно так, но теперь ты сливаешь КПРФ и осуждаешь протесты как происки ЗОГ. Я в смятении.  ::

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Ramil

> Так я не понел. Ты же вроде голосовал за КПРФ и пугал чУродеем-кудесником. Всё вышло именно так, но теперь ты сливаешь КПРФ и осуждаешь протесты как происки ЗОГ. Я в смятении.

 Суть в том, что, как я и говорил, я не голосовал "ЗА", я голосовал "ПРОТИВ". Я отдал голос КПРФ, потому что считал, что только они смогут составить более-менее организованную оппозицию ЕдРу в Думе. Но дальше начала проходить какая-то хрень. В КПРФ решили скооперироваться с таким дерьмом, которое и в страшном сне не привидится допустить к власти.
Народ пришел протестовать - хорошо, но там же, в этой же толпе, полно придурков или (что хуже) сволочей, которым обрушение государственных институтов здесь сулит неплохую наживу. А "манагеры", которые вышли на площадь, видимо, не понимают, на что их эти сволочи будут подталкивать и дальше. 
И эта чудная встреча в американском посольстве! Всё это приводит к неутешительному выводу - Зюганову пора на покой, а сама КПРФ нуждается в хорошей чистке.
Уже появилась шуточка: "Коммунисты?! В моей уютненькой КПРФ? Не может быть!"
К тому же, между "кровавым Путиным" (tm) и этой стае товарищей в составе Немцова, Явлинского, Каспарова и Касьянова, я предпочту нашего ненавистного тирана. Будем надеяться, что "послание" от народа до него дошло. Цель не оправдывает тех средств, которые предлагают особо рьяные оппозиционеры. 
ЕдРо же, похоже, отживает свой последний срок. Судя по всему, её разгонят через год-два. Что же, уже неплохо.

----------


## Crocodile

> Я отдал голос КПРФ, потому что считал, что только они смогут составить более-менее организованную оппозицию ЕдРу в Думе. Но дальше начала проходить какая-то хрень. В КПРФ решили [...]

 Вот, видишь какой сюрприз. А ведь КПРФ, как я и говорил, могли бы ещё какой-нибудь сюрприз поднести... ну да ладно об этом. 
Вопрос вот в чём. Ведь выборы можно элементарно завалить не протестами, а поголовным отказом от мандатов, правильно? То-то шумный был бы всплеск. Ведь с самого начала Зю объявил, что выборы нелегитимны. И где оно? Почему Зю сотоварищи принимают мандаты?

----------


## Ramil

> Вот, видишь какой сюрприз. А ведь КПРФ, как я и говорил, могли бы ещё какой-нибудь сюрприз поднести... ну да ладно об этом. 
> Вопрос вот в чём. Ведь выборы можно элементарно завалить не протестами, а поголовным отказом от мандатов, правильно? То-то шумный был бы всплеск. Ведь с самого начала Зю объявил, что выборы нелегитимны. И где оно? Почему Зю сотоварищи принимают мандаты?

 А почему всё остальное произошло? Причина одна и та же. И, кстати, спасибо, что они это делают, иначе оранжевая сволочь добилась бы своего. Для них же ничего лучше гражданской войны в России и быть не может. Зю, мне кажется, просто "поплыл" - то ли испугался, то ли ещё что. Правда, уже через 2 дня, сориентировался более-менее правильно.

----------


## Crocodile

> А почему всё остальное произошло? Причина одна и та же.

 Америка овладевает?  ::

----------


## mishau_

Не надо голосовать за КПРФ, ибо в случае даже если они выиграют, их можно купить, как это было с ельцинскими выборами.

----------


## Ramil

> Не надо голосовать за КПРФ, ибо в случае даже если они выиграют, их можно купить, как это было с ельцинскими выборами.

 А за кого прикажешь голосовать? СР и ЛДПР куплены уже давно. Яблоко слишком далеко от реальности, а в Парнасе сидят враги. По остаточному принципу кто - Правое дело. Про них я мало что знаю, да и сурковщина там нехорошо так всплыла.

----------


## BappaBa



----------


## Basil77

> А за кого прикажешь голосовать? СР и ЛДПР куплены уже давно. Яблоко слишком далеко от реальности, а в Парнасе сидят враги. По остаточному принципу кто - Правое дело. Про них я мало что знаю, да и сурковщина там нехорошо так всплыла.

 Я, кстати, тоже голосовал за КПРФ, руководствуясь приблизительно теми же соображениями, а не потому что я такой ярый сторонник коммунистических идей.

----------


## nulle

Heh - Medvedev expressed his condolences when that bastard or North Korea dropped dead, but nothing after Václav Havel died...
Not surprising - Russia is much closer to North Korea than civilized Europe.

----------


## Eric C.

> Heh - Medvedev expressed his condolences when that bastard or North Korea dropped dead, but nothing after Václav Havel died...
> Not surprising - Russia is much closer to North Korea than civilized Europe.

 He did send condolences on that? Oh God, is he at all aware that guy was the same for his nation as Hitler was for Jews?

----------


## nulle

> is he at all aware that guy was the same for his nation as Hitler was for Jews?

 That is a + in the eyes of Russian leaders. They (would) like to treat their people the same.

----------


## Lampada

> That is a + in the eyes of Russian leaders. They (would) like to treat their people the same.

 It would help somewhat if you added "In me opinion" when making inflammatory statements like that.  You don't even live in Russia.

----------


## Hanna

> It would help somewhat if you added "In me opinion" when making inflammatory statements like that.  You don't even live in Russia.

 I agree with Lampada and that goes for both Eric and Nulle. 
Neither of you study Russian because you already know it. 
Yet you stay in this forum and keep making negative comments that irritate Russians and deter foreigners who are trying to inform themselves about Russia and the CIS area.
I can't remember either of you ever saying anything nice about Russia or any of the CIS countries.

----------


## Lampada

> I agree with Lampada and that goes for both Eric and Nulle. 
> Neither of you study Russian because you already know it. 
> Yet you stay in this forum and keep making negative comments that irritate Russians and deter foreigners who are trying to inform themselves about Russia and the CIS area.
> I can't remember either of you ever saying anything nice about Russia or any of the CIS countries.

 Exactly!

----------


## Basil77

> Heh - Medvedev expressed his condolences when that  bastard or North Korea dropped dead, but nothing after Václav Havel  died...
> Not surprising - Russia is much closer to North Korea than civilized Europe.

 
Vaclav Havel was not an *ACTING* leader. There is such thing as diplomatic etic in case if you "civilized" guys don't know.

----------


## Hanna

I don't see the problem with Russia giving condoleances. It's polite. It harms no-one. If your neighbour died, wouldn't you give condoleances to the widow, whether you liked the deseased, or not? 
Someone died and a lot of people in North Korea respected Kim Jong Il, whether you approve of it or not. As I understand it from a great article in the Economist, Russia IS trying to be a positive influence in North Korea. 
Some other possible reasons why Russia gave official condoleances to North Korea:   North Korea is a neighbouring state (it shares a land border with Russia) --- geographical.There is a historical relationship, and an ethnical. Russia supported Korea's uprizing against Japanese colonialism.There is a decent size Korean minority in Russia -- they might have expected such condoleances regardless of the politics of the deceased Korean statesman.Russia would like to build a gas/oil pipeline across North Korea's territory. _Realpolitik._There are plans for a high speed railway extension of the Transsiberian railway through North Korea for access to South Korea and Japan. More realpolitik.Russia is part of the "six party talks", which aims to be a forum to encourage North Korea to abandon nuclear weapons  - a trusted negotiator is more efficient.Russia is aware that Western media countries deliberately villifies and blackpaints North Korea - something that Russia is also to a degre a victim of.

----------


## nulle

> I don't see the problem with Russia giving condoleances. It's polite. It harms no-one.

 Show me your friends and I'll tell you who you are.
They chose tyrant and oppressor instead of dissident and democrat.  

> You don't even live in Russia.

 Yes - and it's good not to be part of Russian Empire - USSR anymore.   

> and keep making negative comments that irritate Russians and deter foreigners

 Don't see anything wrong in that.
Why should I be positive about country that is openly hostile to us? 
And the only reason why we are part of NATO - there are no other potential aggressors.

----------


## Lampada

> and keep making negative comments that irritate Russians and deter foreigners

  

> Don't see anything wrong in that.
> Why should I be positive about country that is openly hostile to us? 
> And the only reason why we are part of NATO - there are no other potential aggressors.

 You are getting closer and closer to becoming a simple minded  troll. If your only purpose for being here is to ignite the hatred towards Russia, this forum is not a suitable place for you.

----------


## nulle

> If your only purpose for being here is to ignite the hatred towards Russia

 I do not like the way Russia is governed (and apparently tens of thousands (maybe millions - fair elections could answer how many) of Russians also do not like it).
It is bad for Russia itself.
And it is bad for everyone around Russia. 
And Russia's current foreign policy IS unfriendly to Baltic states - that's a fact. 
And nice things about Russia - here is one:
Living near border you can get fuel from Russia much cheaper (30-40%) than in local filling stations.  ::  
This guy has a funny surname  ::  :

----------


## Doomer

> I do not like the way Russia is governed (and apparently tens of thousands (maybe millions - fair elections could answer how many) of Russians also do not like it).
> It is bad for Russia itself.
> And it is bad for everyone around Russia.

 You are biting a hand which feeds you  :: 
Russia is a one of the major Latvian importers/exporters (10%/14%)
When USSR collapsed none of the republics took care of their external debt - Russia paid the whole ex-USSR debt (including Latvian)
But now Latvia has an external debt as of $37 bil. and it's 1.55 times more then Latvian GDP (way to go Latvian government)
Also unemployment rate in Latvia in 2011 is 16% (worst in EU) which doesn't really show strong Latvian government line. Russian unemployment rate is below 8% now and yes it is twice better then in Latvia 
"в чужом глазу соринку видим, а в своем бревна не замечаем"

----------


## mishau_

Митинг сегодня был просто огромный. Может одновременно ста тысяч и не было, но поток людей покидал митинг, и такой же поток подходил на митинг. Говорят счетчики на рамках отключили после 60 тысяч.  picture.jpg

----------


## mishau_

Хорошая песня на тему "С чего начинается Родина." (Звучала на Митинге)  Вася Обломов - С чего начинается

----------


## BappaBa

> Хорошая песня  (Звучала на Митинге)

 Для таких как ты и нуль, еще и хорошее кино сняли, Груз 200.

----------


## nulle

> Груз 200

 I have seen it - good movie  ::    

> Russia paid the whole ex-USSR debt (including Latvian)

 You break it - you buy it :P .
It was Russian own decision to be the USSR successor state (and retain privileges like permanent position in UN Security Council)
Commies for example did not want to pay for Tsar's debts.   

> You are biting a hand which feeds you 
> Russia is a one of the major Latvian importers/exporters (10%/14%)

 I do not want Russia ruined or something.
I would like Russian government to treat it's citizens well and to be friendly to it's neighbors.
Like Germany - they dropped their imperialistic ambitions and do not want to conquer/oppress their neighbors anymore.
They paid compensations to nazi victims (especially Israel).
And now Germany is one of the best places in the world to live in.

----------


## jnllll

> I do not want Russia ruined or something.

 Выражаю вам признательность, как представитель русского народа, за такое снисхождение.

----------


## Pavelov

It is already ruined.

----------


## Ramil

Жестокий реалист. Смертельный удар по хомячкам

----------


## Doomer

> And now Germany is one of the best places in the world to live in.

 They do however have strict rules for Baltic countries workers, including Latvia. And considering that Latvia is EU member that looks quite strange to me
Maybe Germany is one of the best places to live because of that? 
PS: «All animals are equal, but some animals are more equal than others». George Orwell, Animal Farm. Read it, it will be beneficial to you

----------


## Hanna

> They do however have strict rules for Baltic countries workers, including Latvia. And considering that Latvia is EU member that looks quite strange to me

 Really, what are the rules for Baltic people working in other EU countries? I did not know about that.

----------


## Doomer

> Really, what are the rules for Baltic people working in other EU countries? I did not know about that.

 I should have written "rules" because it is not rules but just preferences, that's my mistake  TVNET :: Общество - Латвийцев в Германии никто не ждет

----------


## nulle

Some of my relatives worked in Germany in 90s - way before we joined the EU.
They said that they did not have much problems.
And the only strict rule was - to be able to speak German. (even chekist Putin needed it when he worked there) 
Now it is even easier - because there are no border controls and job market is fully open.

----------


## heartfelty

I hope that one isolated case of vote rigging done by the uncontrollable supporters of Putin done without his knowledge would NOT nullify the election before it passes due process.

----------


## Lampada

БЛОГ ДОКТО  http://bogdan-63.livejournal.com/2836527.html

----------


## mishau_

> БЛОГ ДОКТО  БЛОГ ДОКТО

 "Глас*т*ность и перестройка" ))

----------


## heartfelty

Putin and Yeltsin are two among the other politicians who never have had extra-marital affairs. They are faithful by heart because it is in their nature. I wish I have their innate dispositions.

----------


## mishau_

Putin (vulgarian) and Yeltsin (alcoholic) are two...

----------


## heartfelty

> Putin (vulgarian) and Yeltsin (alcoholic) are two...

 Here in the Philippines, vulgarian communists display their wealth too to poor pro-capitalist vendors. The rich communists abase or demean poor pro-capitalist peasants and hog raisers. I even have a fraternity brother who dangled money in front of my face and asked me "do you have money." No wonder democratic capitalist Putin is vulgarian too. He is only human. You don't do that to Putin. God-saved Putin is great. 
That is also the reason why  our very own Imelda Marcos is vulgarian democratic capitalist because the rich communists like Marcelo and Teodoro Fernando display their wealth in front of me. She was only defending me. 
With respect to Yeltsin, everyone got **** too. Even I have s**t. More terrible and worse than God-saved Yeltsin. Who are we to judge? Only God can judge.

----------


## Doomer

The best of Russia-2011 800.jpg  800.jpg

----------

